# My rat is lying on his side



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

My rat is lying on his side and won't get up
He's breathing and when I set him standing up he won't move...


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

Is this the feeder rat you mentioned on your other post that you have living with your snake? its possible the snake could have struck it and broken something but not killed it besides, Feeder rats are kept in disgusting cages and are subject to horrible disease and ammonia. Its probably going to just succumb to the conditions it was kept in.. I would advise taking it to a vet. It looks seriously sick.


----------



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't know I honestly might just put it out of its misery.... I don't want to watch it suffer like this and it was never with the snake to begin with. His left bottom leg is bloated near the top and he's now refusing to move at all


----------



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

He passed away... he was gasping for air he couldn't breath I have another rat... but doesn't he need a friend UGH I'm gonna get yelled at. I'm already crying my mom is going to yell at me for this and say "now I have to spend 4 dollars


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

When you got him wet for the picture you posted on the other thread did you get his head wet? Maybe he swallowed some water or he got it in his ear. If it's in his ear it could be messing with his equilibrium. If he breathed water in his lungs could be full of water making it impossible to get a good full breath


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

It was probably pneumonia if he was gasping for breath like that although I'm not sure with the bump you mentioned. I'm sorry for your loss. Your other rat does need a friend. In the grand scheme of things what is another $4? Maybe you could do some odd jobs for your mom to "work it off" if it's a concern for her. I'd also like to mention that you should get your next rat from a breeder or a rescue instead of another feeder


----------



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

Your right.... I'll start saving up now then how much are breeder rats usually and where can I get them


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If $4 is too much for your mom (really? Jeez) don't get another pet EVER for as long as you are living with your parents. If $4 is too much, vet care is obviously not going to ever happen. It isn't responsible of you to get another pet under those circumstances; finding a new home for your single rat would be the responsible thing to do; he deserves better.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

Check facebook groups and Craigslist. Breeder rats are usually between 5-30 dollars. I paid for one pair for 30 and my next pair will be 15. But I've seen people buy singles for as much as 30


----------



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry I'm being in the moment right now. I'm just a bit frustrated with my mom right now that's it....


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

I cannot believe I actually tried to help you. After reading your last post I am physically ill. You need to rehome that poor baby NOW and never get another. That is absolutely disgusting. How could you purposely hurt such a tiny defenseless animal? You need to talk to someone and work out your anger. Not take it out on an innocent animal.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Ladylazerstar, I reported them to the admin. It looks like he/she has been banned. I hope the little guy is okay...


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> If $4 is too much for your mom (really? Jeez) don't get another pet EVER for as long as you are living with your parents. If $4 is too much, vet care is obviously not going to ever happen. It isn't responsible of you to get another pet under those circumstances; finding a new home for your single rat would be the responsible thing to do; he deserves better.


I FULLY agree with Gribouilli. It is irresponsible of you to get another rat if $4 is too much for you. Rat food monthly is at least four time that cost! You need to be capable of vet care or at the very least medicine! If your parents won't help with your animals, the responsible thing to do is rehome your rat. Consider your rat's well-being, and from the sounds of it you can not provide the life he or she deserves. You may love your rat, but please do the right thing, do not get another pet and rehome your current rat so that they can live their days out with rattie friends in proper care.


----------

